# Dark Rock 3 Video Gewinnspiel



## be quiet! Support (5. März 2014)

Anlässlich der Markteinführung der hochleistungsfähigen be quiet! Dark Rock Kühler,  hat sich be quiet! ein ganz besonderes Gewinnspiel für Fans und  Anhänger der Marke ausgedacht. Und natürlich gibt es auch eine ganze  Menge attraktiver Preise zu gewinnen. Um mit zuspielen, muss der  Teilnehmer auf der be quiet! Facebook-Fanseite oder der Youtube Seite eine Frage zu dem Video beantworten. 

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen und viel Glück!


----------



## locojens (5. März 2014)

Die Art der Verlosung finde ich eher ... hmm sagen wir eigenartig ... da jeder die Lösung quasi vor sich auf dem Bildschirm sieht. 

PS: " Minute 1:09 ... bla "


----------



## Trefoil80 (5. März 2014)

Wie immer: Bei "Facebook" habe ich mit dem Lesen aufgehört... 
Das neue Kommentarsystem von Datenkrake Google macht es nicht besser...

Wann kapieren die Hersteller das endlich? Warum nicht einfach per eMail-Formular? Ging früher doch auch...

Edit: Genau, dank der überaus durchdachten () Konzeption des Gewinnspiels müsste man sich das Video noch gar nicht einmal anschauen...self-owned powered by Social Media.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. März 2014)

Die machen das doch extra leicht, damit viele mitmachen ... = Mehr Werbung = Mehr Daten...


----------

